

0day: Windows Kernel EPATHOBJ Vulnerability - vspex
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2013/May/111

======
wfn
This is kind of hardcore, pity there was no discussion about it here.

r/netsec:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/1eqh66/0day_windows_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/1eqh66/0day_windows_kernel_epathobj_vulnerability/)

